# Can US Federal Student Loan collectors garnish your wages in Spain?



## Splinter (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi,

I've always assumed that even if it were theoretically possible, no one would go to the trouble to try to garnish wages outside the US for student loan debt. I still think that this is true, but I've been searching forums, etc. and saw one mention of International Debt Collection Agencies. Has anyone heard of an expat getting their Spanish wages garnished?


----------

